
AMD Zen 4 5nm Products Will Launch in 2021 - ekoutanov
https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-4-5-nm-launching-2021/
======
Nokinside
TSMC's 5nm is 171 MTr/mm². Intel's 7nm expected to be ~200 Mtr/mm². Both
should be out 2021.

Most likely Intel's problems were just problems specific to their 10nm process
and Intel starts clawing back it's market share 6 - 18 months from now with
10+, 10++ and 7.

The engineering is so complex that it's possible that someone fails again in
next five years and misses a step. Could be TSMC, Samsung or Intel again. When
new fab is $20 billion investment there is no room for many errors.

